# Wird das was mit den Pflanzen?



## Rhodra (29. Apr. 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe eine 500 l Teichschale und möchte die Wasserrille etwas gestalten.
Dazu habe ich bereits einige Pflanzen mit etwas Teicherde an den Wurzeln in Spielsand eingesetzt und mit Steinen befestigt.Haben die Pflanzen so eine Möglichkeit zu wachsen und vielleicht auch zu überwintern?


 

 

 

 



Und dann noch die Frage,wie bekomme ich dieses Problem in den Griff?


 
An den Wänden hab ich rund herum Algen ohne Ende,bekomme ich diese wieder weg?
Meine Filterpumpe:
WaterKing HLF 4950
1000l/h max.6m²
5 W UV


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wird das was mit den Pflanzen?*

Hallo Andrea,

die Teicherde hätte ich weggelassen - aber ansonsten sind die Pflanzen da bestens untergebracht - nur der Schwimmfarn wird den Winter vermutlich nicht überstehen - aber das ist völlig normal. Ebenso normal sind die Algen an den Teichwänden - und meiner Meinung nach immer noch natürlicher als schwarze Plastikwände. Aber wenn die Pflanzen erstmal in Gang kommen, werden die Algen auch weniger...

Weiter viel Spaß mit Deiner Anlage!


----------



## Rhodra (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wird das was mit den Pflanzen?*

Hallo Christine,
dankeschön für die rasche Antwort 
Von der Teicherde sind wirklich nur noch Krümel dran,die sich nicht auswaschen ließen.
Ich habe Schwimmfarn?Welche Pflanze ist das denn? 
Dann drück ich mir mal die Daumen,dass ich alles gut durch bekomme.
Hast du vielleicht Ideen,was ich da noch einpflanzen könnte? Mir ist das noch n bissel kahl drumherum,auch wenn die jetzigen Pflanzen vielleicht noch wachsen.


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wird das was mit den Pflanzen?*

Hallo Andrea,

sorry, kein Schwimmfarn    schmutzige Brille...

Ich würd mir noch was pflegeleichtes, blühendes gönnen wie __ Sumpfdotterblume, Gauklerblume, vielleicht noch was grünes wie __ Zwergbinse oder oder __ Zwergrohrkolben.


----------

